

Tax-Soaked French Bankers Feeling London's Lure  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/08/19/business/19reuters-france-tax-exodus.html?src=busln&nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120820

======
nodata
"Looking at" moving.

That's the thing, at the individual person level, everyone is always "looking
at" moving to a lower tax area. They don't move.

Corporations move to low tax areas, people don't.

